# I'm so screwed.



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Somebody needs to smack the **** out of me. I signed an unfair, ridiculous mediation agreement because I was a clinically depressed, emotional wreck who was dissociating and couldn't stand up to my ass-wipe husband. So now I'm overpaying, undervisiting, and angry as hell. Now that I'm medicated, in therapy, and getting my self-esteem back, I'm ready to fight for my kids like I should have in the first place. Don't want to shut dad out--just not get screwed quite so badly and shut out myself. Has anyone ever had any success with getting a signed mediation agreement overturned in court? Everyone i talk to, especially therapists, tell me I am being reasonable and what I am asking is more than fair. How screwed am I, really? Please give me hope. I need some.


----------



## sbbs (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you asked a lawyer about this? The people who can give you real, practical answers to this question are lawyers who work in divorce and family law.

As far as being angry with yourself goes--don't. You did the best you could with what you had at the time. That's the most that anyone can ask for.

If I were you, I'd get to a lawyer NOW. I'm not a lawyer, at all, but as far as I know, the longer you wait until after ink is dry on any kind of contract, the harder it is to change or get out of.

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------

